# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Universal Robots A/S, manufacturer of smaller size flexible industrial robot arms, Odense, Denmark

## Airicist

Parent - Teradyne, Inc.

Website - universal-robots.com

youtube.com/user/UniversalRobotsVideo

youtube.com/Universalrobotscom

facebook.com/UniversalRobots

twitter.com/Universal_Robot

linkedin.com/company/universal-robots

instagram.com/universalrobots

Universal Robots on Wikipedia

President and CEO - Kim Povlsen

ex-CEO - Enrico Krog Iversen

Co-founder - Esben Ostergaard

Products and projects:

industrial robots

UR5, UR10, UR20, collaborative robots

UR16e, collaborative industrial robot

UR3, collaborative robot

e-Series, collaborative robots

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robots has reinvented industrial robotics 

 Published on Dec 6, 2012




> Universal Robots has reinvented industrial robotics with lightweight, flexible robot arms. Tasks previously thought impossible to automate due to cost and complexity, are now achievable with the user-friendly robots. The Danish-designed robot arms work separately or as dual arms demonstrated here with the UR5. In more than 45 countries, from the small machine shop to the large auto assembly line, Universal Robots optimize production, relieve employees from strenuous or monotonous tasks, and ensure quality control.

----------


## Airicist

UR Robot MIAC Automation

 Published on Sep 12, 2013




> Starting Installation Robot..
> About The Universal Robot
> The Universal Robot will change your production process to automation production process that will improve your production , increase your productivity ,and enhance the quality as well (Please attached file for detail) The Universal Robots offering smart solutions for today's industries, the innovative robot arms make it easy and affordable to automate your production process ,The light weight robots can be moved easily around your production area, and a simple user interface is a snap to learn, Your robot can be up and running in less than hour ,even by inexperienced users ,and We are proud to inform you that this Robots are being installed spread all across Europe and U.S. , Asia for all levels of industry (Small Enterprise is Affordable ) and everyone are satisfy with this Universal Robot

----------


## Airicist

Robot colleague from Universal Robots boosts the bottom line 

 Published on Oct 1, 2013




> For Stantrak, automation means growth. The company, that processes sheet metal and coils, is now able to expand production with no significant increases in payroll. From 2008 to 2013, revenue almost doubled from $4M/€3.2M to $7M/€5.4M while the number of employees only increased from 21 to 28. Much of the added work load is now handled by Universal Robots.

----------


## Airicist

LEAX in Sweden invested in flexible automation from Universal Robots 

 Published on Oct 11, 2013




> Collaborative robots: LEAX Group in Sweden was looking for modern automation: The robots had to be flexible, easy to program, space efficient and with a sufficient payload. The answer was UR10 robotic arms from Universal Robots. In this video, the key figures in the project at LEAX tell about their experiences with the robots from Universal Robots in Denmark. (this version is in Swedish)

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robots to Ring the NASDAQ Closing Bell for Launch of ROBO-STOX

Published on Nov 7, 2013




> The UR5 robot arm from Universal Robots will ring the NASDAQ Closing Bell on Tuesday, November 12 to mark the launch of the ROBO-STOX™ Global Robotics and Automation Index ETF (Ticker Symbol: ROBO). The robotic bell ringing marks the first time a non-human performs this prestigious task.
> To ring the NASDAQ closing bell, the UR5 robot arm was integrated with a three-fingered SDH gripper from Schunk, a German company which makes clamping technology. UR5 weighs only 40 pounds and can handle a payload of up to 11.3 pounds. The programming to ring the bell is through an intuitive 3D tablet touchscreen — or by just grabbing the robot arm to demonstrate the desired movement. This video shows UR5 in action.

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robots' UR5 rings the closing bell at NASDAQ for ROBO-STOX

Published on Nov 12, 2013




> November 12, 2013: A historic day for Universal Robots as the UR5 robot arm with a 3-fingered SCHUNK gripper entered the spotlight on Times Square in New York and reached down to press the button for the NASDAQ closing bell. The bell ringing celebrated the launch of ROBO-STOX a new stock index tracking robotics and automation companies.

----------


## Airicist

A flexible robot for BOOG in France

Published on Dec 4, 2013




> The robots from Universal Robots are so user friendly that they are easy to implement, also for beginners. In this video, Laurent Wagner, co-founder of BOOG in France, tells about the experiences with the company's flexible robot (in French).

----------


## Airicist

Robots reduces work arduousness and opens up new prospects 

 Published on Feb 12, 2014




> In SMEs, automation convinces more and more manufacturers who are concerned about expanding into new markets while reducing the arduousness of the work. Repetitive tasks are supported by robots and operators are given other missions in order to improve productivity. The BOOG machining company, specialized in milling, turning and machining of small parts in small series, needed production equipments that can be quickly and easily reprogrammed to perform a variety of tasks. BOOG also wanted to reduce health problems related to the work of its employees on the production tool and the arduousness of positions.The company was looking for user-friendly and affordable robots, suitable for a small business. BOOG turned to A.E.2.I./Expert France official distributor of the Danish robot manufacturer Universal Robots in France, which recommended them the UR5 robot which fully complied with the requirements of the company.

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robots serving beer... with Robotiq adaptive gripper
April 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robotiq Gripper with Universal Robot
April 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

The safe choice: Universal Robots at Etalex 

Published on Jun 2, 2014




> Universal Robots are quick and flexible cobots - collaborative robots - able to operate without safety fencing after risk assessment is conducted. They save a lot of time and money at Etalex in Montreal, Canada, where a UR10 robot now handles
> pick and place tasks at a brake press.
> 
> Installing a UR robot has freed up 7 man hours per day and has cut the price of production, resulting in a 40% increase in sales with no layoffs in staff.
> 
> Etalex purchased the UR10 robot through Universal Robots' distributor in Canada, Advanced Motion & Controls http://www.advancedmotion.com/

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robots automates Singaporean precision engineering firm 

 Published on Jul 7, 2014




> The shortage of skilled labour coupled with rising material and real estate costs have become huge issues for companies in Singapore. Eager to stay ahead of the game, local SME, PLC Industries (PLC), began automating their production lines in February 2014. Armed with two UR10s, PLC is already reaping rewards of increased efficiency, reliability and significant cost savings.
> "I was most impressed by how quiet the robots function -- you hardly notice them, but they can go about their work 24/7 with no glitches. It is not aggressive in its outlook and gives workers that peace of mind to concentrate on their individual tasks. With a payback period of under a year for each robot paired with the positive experience we have had so far, we are confident in achieving greater success by strengthening our collaboration with Universal Robots in the years to come," says Yong Hock Thye, Business Development Director, PLC Industries.

----------


## Airicist

Paul Bowden from R A Rodriguez takes up the Ice Bucket Challenge 

 Published on Sep 2, 2014




> Paul Bowden, Area Sales Engineer at one of the distributors of Universal Robots in England; R A Rodriguez, https://www.rarodriguez.co.uk was challenged in the Ice Bucket Challenge. And of course it had to be automated when he was nominated in the viral campaign raising donations for research in the disease ALS.

----------


## Airicist

From 0 to 42 robots in two years: Automation challenge solved by Universal Robots 

 Published on Nov 6, 2014




> For years, Trelleborg Sealing Solutions researched the market in vain, trying to find a robot suitable for their production needs. Universal Robots turned out to be the solution they were looking for. Up until then, Trelleborg had no robots involved in its annual production of millions of products.
> But when the solution was found, things really took off. In 1.5 years, the factory has installed 38 UR5 robots and 4 UR10 robots followed by swift gains in productivity; orders have risen so sharply that 50 new employees were needed at the factory in Helsing?r, Denmark despite the arrival of the new robot colleagues.
> 
> Results & Advantages of using UR Robots:
> • Reduces the time of delivery significantly.
> • Improves product quality.
> • Attracts an increased amount of business as the robots enable Trelleborg to be even more price.competitive than before.
> • Created growth and thus 50 new jobs within 2 years.
> • Solved restricted space challenge as the robots can operate without shielding at Trelleborg
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Demonstration of Universal Robots' Collaborative Robots - Simple, flexible, affordable 

Published on Nov 27, 2014




> Robotic Arms Are Finally Within Your Reach! Universal Robots has changed the game of automation – and the world is taking notice. Our collaborative robot arms help you improve productivity and profitability while providing a safer work environment for employees. If you’ve always thought robotic arms were too costly and complex, they’re now within your reach. With an average payback period of only 195 days, we offer the fastest return on investment in the industry. Don’t wait. See what Universal Robots can do for you.

----------


## Airicist

Job Transformation: From Machinist to Robot Programmer 

Published on Dec 3, 2014




> Universal Robots has become a game changer at Inertia Switch located in Orangeburg, NY: The UR5 robot arm optimizes production while taking over the mundane, repetitive pick & place tasks previously performed by employees. They have now been promoted to programmers of the user-friendly co-bots.
> The solution was provided by Universal Robots distributor Axis, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Come meet Universal Robots 

Published on Jan 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robots saves 9 hours of production time at Glidewell 

Published on Feb 6, 2015




> Having a UR5 robot arm tend four CNC machines milling dental crowns optimizes a substantial part of the production cycle at Glidewell Laboratories in Newport Beach, California.

----------


## Airicist

"Danish co-bot maker Universal Robots sells for $350 million"

by Frank Tobe
May 13, 2015




> Privately held Danish company Universal Robots – the successful producer of the UR line of collaborative robots – has sold to Massachusetts-based Teradyne, a provider of electronic testing equipment.

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robot's distributor GI India Automation at the Industrial Exhibition IMTEX 2015 in India 

Published on Feb 4, 2015




> In India UR robots are applied in many different industries and tasks thanks to our energetic distributors. One of the 5 distributors of Universal Robots in India, GI India Automation, made this video at the prestigious Industrial Exhibition in India, IMTEX 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robot arms to help the work of healthcare professionals 

Published on Mar 26, 2015




> This is a public-private innovation partnership. The project involves the Clinical Biochemical Department at Gentofte Hospital, Dansk RobotTeknik and Universal Robots. Relevant healthcare professionals and other users who are currently part of the process of handling blood samples are also taking part.

----------


## Airicist

It's "Child's Play" to program a UR robot 

Published on Apr 29, 2015




> Watch how 6-year old Pierre competently programs a UR5 robot during this visit to Universal Robots' booth at the Spanish trade show Hispack 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robot // Corporate video
April 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

UR Asian Video Final

Published on May 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

SHAD selected collaborative robots from Universal Robots to optimize their production processes

Published on May 27, 2015




> SHAD, leading European manufacturer of bags and seats for motorcycles, has implemented their first UR5 robot from Universal Robots at the plant in Mollet del Valles. The collaborative robot optimizes the production lines and improves the working environment for the workers.

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robots helps Betacom light up New Zealand

Published on Jun 1, 2015




> A New Zealand outdoor lighting manufacturer has invested in robotic technology to ensure it stays ahead of the competition curve. Established in 1988, Betacom Limited designs, manufactures and assembles a range of road, area and tunnel lighting products which are sold throughout New Zealand and Australia. The company’s 3,500 square metre manufacturing and product design facility in Christchurch applies many technologies to ensure the highest quality product is delivered to its customers. 
> However, Betacom wanted to increase its automation capabilities so they sought out the advice and counsel of project engineering group, Design Energy. To assist in finding an affordable and flexible solution, the team at Design Energy quickly resolved to apply a UR10 robot which is developed and manufactured by Universal Robots, a leader in the new industrial collaborative robotics market. The UR10 was deployed to take over specialised production line tasks and support higher volume manufacturing runs. The enhanced automation enabled Betacom to service new high volume jobs with unparalleled precision due to increased orders for its new range of LED road lighting products from city councils throughout the country.

----------


## Airicist

Easy maintenance of your UR robots

Published on Sep 18, 2015




> Maintenance of UR robots is minimal. The distributors of Universal Robots offer a quick response time, and the users of our robots can typically have joints replaced on site in just 30 minutes. We have made a short video on this.

----------


## Airicist

Camera Kit for Universal Robots

Published on Jun 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

2018 Engelberger Robotics Award winner - Esben Østergaard

Published on Jun 20, 2018




> Esben Østergaard is the 2018 Engelberger Robotics Award winner for Technology. Esben H. Østergaard is Chief Technology Officer and Cofounder at Universal Robots, one of the inventors behind the UR cobots, and is responsible for the enhancement of existing UR cobots and the development of new products.

----------

